# How strict are the carry on luggage limits?



## kidairbag (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm starting graduate school at Bard College a week from tomorrow. Since I'm going to be spending the summer on campus, I'm going to have two full suitcases as well as a backpack. I'm going to be spending the night with family on Long Island and then the plan is to take LIRR to Penn Station followed by the 63 Maple Lead to Rhinecliff, NY.

I noticed that the Rhinecliff station doesn't offer checked baggage. Do you think I'd be able to get away with two suitcases and a backpack as carry on? I know the official limit is 2 items.

Thanks for your help! :]


----------



## JayPea (May 18, 2011)

You should be fine, as backpacks don't count against the two items per passenger carryon limit.


----------



## frugalist (May 18, 2011)

It's been posted here that the unofficial rule is "If you can carry it on board yourself without interfering with the boarding process, you can carry it on board." I take that to mean if you can wear your backpack, roll one suitcase behind you and carry the other suitcase at the same time while you board, you should be OK. By "two full suitcases," do you mean two really big ones? If so, it might be a bit of a trick, but it still should be possible.


----------



## rider (May 18, 2011)

I have almost always boarded the train with a wheeled suitcase, a full sized guitar, a shoulder bag, and a backpack - never got even the slightest glance. I think the idea is, as long as you can carry it all yourself without any struggle or need for staff help, you are fine.


----------



## amtkstn (May 18, 2011)

On my last trip our Sleeping Car attandent talked about Amtrak tighting up those standards. She told us that many Amtrak persounal were putting in medical claims from lifting two much heavy luggage with back promblems.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2011)

I myself have never seen the "2 bag limit" strictly enforced. There is plenty of room above your seat in the luggage rack and at the end of the cars.



amtkstn said:


> On my last trip our Sleeping Car attandent talked about Amtrak tighting up those standards. She told us that many Amtrak persounal were putting in medical claims from lifting two much heavy luggage with back promblems.


Why would they be lifting bags anyway?




On Superliners, you can leave bags in the luggage rack downstairs. On Amfleet trains, most times those that put bags up on the luggage rack are either the passengers themselves, other passengers who assist or a Red Cap. I hardly ever see an Amtrak employee help with bags!


----------



## Eric S (May 19, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Why would they be lifting bags anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> On Superliners, you can leave bags in the luggage rack downstairs. On Amfleet trains, most times those that put bags up on the luggage rack are either the passengers themselves, other passengers who assist or a Red Cap. I hardly ever see an Amtrak employee help with bags!


I would agree that I don't see Amtrak employees lifting bags onboard the train very often, I do see Amtrak employees help with bags when passengers are boarding or detraining. (Think low-level platform and single-level equipment.)


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 19, 2011)

frugalist said:


> It's been posted here that the unofficial rule is "If you can carry it on board yourself without interfering with the boarding process, you can carry it on board."


I take that to include climbing up and down the vestibule stairs (if any), and quickly making it down any isles. It can be rather tight in those areas.

I think the condition of "in one trip" is applicable too. You can't carry some things on-board, get back off, take some more on-board, get back off, and take even more on-board.


----------



## the_traveler (May 19, 2011)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> I think the condition of "in one trip" is applicable too. You can't carry some things on-board, get back off, take some more on-board, get back off, and take even more on-board.


I've done it (as you say) in more then one trip.

I use a walking stick, and before my stop at my destination last week, I put 1 bag in the vestibule and then went back to get my other bag. When the train stopped, I got off carrying my walking stick and the 1 bag. I waited for everyone else to get off, and then I went back aboard to get my other bag from the vestibule! (Actually the Conductor got it for me!



)

So never say never!


----------



## EB_OBS (May 21, 2011)

It's my opinion that you are hearing more from employees about the carry-on limits being enforced because this "if you can handle it, it's ok" mentally has gotten out of hand. So many passengers are bringing with them 3-5 bags, oversized bags and boxes plus the items that don't count towards the limit that busy trains are just running out of space to stowe it all. It's amazing to me how much some people bring _that they can handle themselves_ but in reality can't. The carry-on limits exist for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

How strict are they with double a batteries?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2013)

Double A Batteries?

How many can you carry?


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems to me that some passengers use Amtrak instead of moving vans to transport their households from one place to another.


----------

